# Ocio Creativo



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

Are any of you familiar with this company, also known as OcCre? They make some kits in 1:32 scale for 45mm track, and have a website http://www.occre.com/ . They make what appears to be a rather nice little kit for powering a Stephenson's Rocket locomotive. I can't find any pricing info on their website. Any and all help would be appreciated.
Bill Martinsen


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think some of the UK train stores carry the motor units. This place carries some of their kits, might write to them, they are in the USA. 


http://www.historicships.com/MiscItems/MiscMenu.htm


----------



## Michael Stephens (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's a source in the US selling one of their kits: http://www.modelexpo-online.com/product.asp?ITEMNO=OC53002

I saw these last month at the Nurnberg Toy Fair. They looked OK (none were running), but like all craftsman kits, you'll get out of them what you put into them.

Hope that helps!


Michael


----------



## Kayanbee (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,
I have built two of the Occre trams. Berlin & Soller ones and was so pleased with them I am now building the Tibidabo one. The kits a very accurate but follow the instructions! An email to them will get you the instructions in English as a .pdf file. I get them from Glendale Junction site and I use motor blocks from G-Bits who supply USA trains motor block which fit these trams near enough. I propose to build them all but they are very time consuming.
Regards Kayanbee


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 03 Mar 2009 08:14 AM 
I think some of the UK train stores carry the motor units. This place carries some of their kits, might write to them, they are in the USA. 


http://www.historicships.com/MiscItems/MiscMenu.htm 




Fixing the link for Jerry, looks right on the surface, but has http://http in it if you view the html...

*http://www.historicships.com/MiscItems/MiscMenu.htm* 


The rocket looks cool, says it can be motorized, how? Hide the motor in the barrel and chain drive? The San Fran cable car is sweet! 


Greg


----------



## btrippis (Sep 8, 2008)

Greg, I purchased the Rocket Kit. The drive is a motor block that has solid brass wheels that replaces the scale wheels on the tender. All the 
scale wheels on the Loco and tender are wood construction. I thought they were metal. Lots of metal detail parts though. 
Regaards, Brian


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.modelexpo-online.com/product.asp?ITEMNO=OC53002


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Somewhere in the past you'll find a long thread (I couldn't locate it) about the coach kit they are developing, and its snazzy bathroom: 

*http://www.occre.com/index.php?opti...oducto=111* 

Looking around their site, they have a new kit for a San Fran cable car in 1:24th, and the Adler and coaches.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I was looking at the coach and noticed they have posted a video of the BR 18 and coach:

OcCre Video from Nurnberg Show 2009[/b] check the bottom of the page


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a quick note,Glendale Junction also supply their own chassis kit for these trams.From memory they are made for them by IP engineering from laser cut wood.
David


----------

